
Show HN: Austomer – African Hacker News - charendy
http://www.austomer.com
======
bluefin
Did you build it with this script from cadecanyon? It looks nearly identical.
Either way, good luck!

[http://codecanyon.net/item/hackers-news-community-
script/795...](http://codecanyon.net/item/hackers-news-community-
script/7956337?WT.oss_phrase=&WT.oss_rank=41&WT.z_author=abhimanyusharma003&WT.trending=trending&WT.ac=search_thumb)

~~~
charendy
Thanks for your concern, it's the same script with minor tweaks.

------
charendy
Hi HN! I made this. few info.

Firstly, is not just for Africans is for everyone, my aim is to create an
opportunity for local entrepreneur in Africa to stay updated with local hacks
and promote their products across the regions easily.

Secondly, i used the mechanism of Product Hunt so as to make it simple and it
has been in private beta for few weeks.

Am cool with your feedback and questions!

------
2D
The name makes it look more like HN for Australia. But what's in a name
anyway...

~~~
charendy
Yeah, sometimes the link between human intelligence, mind, language, and the
order of the letters in the alphabet is the key to measuring human mind.

Read more here [http://www.kabalarians.com/cfm/meaning-of-
names.cfm](http://www.kabalarians.com/cfm/meaning-of-names.cfm)

